

Neural Turing Machines [pdf] - neurologic
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.5401v1.pdf

======
nhaehnle
For arXiv submissions, please submit the abstract link; in this case:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.5401](http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.5401)

The advantage is immediate: One gets a plain website with the abstract, which
allows the visitor to decide whether the PDF download is worth it. The PDF
itself is only one more click away.

I personally would also leave out the v1, as that link automatically goes to
the latest version in all cases.

~~~
teraflop
Serious question: are there any browsers in common use that don't display PDFs
inline? Chrome and Firefox both do, and their built-in PDF viewers seem very
simple and streamlined and efficient.

It just seems a bit odd to question whether a 760KB PDF is "worth it" when the
current top post on HN is a blog post that downloads 780KB of Javascript, and
has attracted no such comments.

Anyway, the paper is very interesting. The sorting example is particularly
impressive -- I almost wouldn't have believed it was possible to learn
automatically.

~~~
nhaehnle
I'm running Firefox on a fairly beefy laptop, and the integrated PDF viewer
annoyed me so much that I disabled it some time last year. I suppose it's fine
for simple stuff, and it's definitely better than an Adobe Reader plugin, but
it just manages to be much too sluggish on too many real-world examples out
there when standalone viewers work just fine and smooth - but unfortunately
don't integrate well in the overall browsing experience.

------
noiv
Interesting read. Extrapolating from how the network learned to copy and sort
data it points a bit to a future with software engineers not coding programs
to do the job but training networks with the right data instead. That would
basically end the language war. :) I hope time to silicon is a single digit
year.

------
blackkettle
Wow, if they are publishing this, you can bet they are applying these
techniques to much more sophisticated problems already.

This might be another preliminary signal for a future wave of white-collar job
destruction.

